# **** trapping



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I think im going to run a trap line this winter. Anyone know retailers in utah county that sells traps (preferably the lil grizz) and a tail stripper? Im trying to avoid having to purchase the gear online and help out a local business if possible. Also any tips from the experienced trappers would be great.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cal Ranch carries traps, don't know which brands and SW carries some also.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would take a drive up to Montgomery Fur Company in Ogden. They carry just about everything a man needs to run a trapline and the prices are fair too. I'm like you, I'd rather support local business when I can and Montgomery is sure good people.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Montgomery is good people. Sportsmans will carry the Bridger traps, the same as Montgomery but SW will cost you more. I believe that Cal Ranch carries Duke traps. Some like them, some dont. I have heard they dont hold up well. You get what you pay for on the brand of traps. Raccoon can be a tough animal, I would not use the Dukes. I use Bridger for everything. Montgomery used to own the Bridger line but when the owners sold to their grandson they I believe the sold the Bridger line to Montana Traps. Take a look at Montgomery's price, it might be worth the drive. They will also have anything else you need.
www.montgomeryfur.com


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Montgomery people told me they will not buy **** hides if they are trapped west of I-15. This was a few years back--is this still true?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

***** have not been doing well for several years. Unless they are real big and nice furs, most buyers dont want them. Even then they are not worth much. Once skinned and stretched, nobody knows where they were caught, they can only grade them on the looks of the hide.


----------

